# ATI tools



## Iain1979 (Nov 6, 2005)

How do i use the tools to help me overclock and how can i get the default setting off my cards? i have a radeon shapphire 9600 pro atlantis. plz help


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 13, 2005)

An ATI 9600 Pro has 4pp and 1vp with 400 Core and 600 memory speeds. Not sure if Sapphire overclocked the card from stock and sold it from factory. You're not going to see much with overclock settings since that card is so slow for today's games. Why don't you shall out $186 bucks and get the Connect3D X800GTO from the Monarchcomputers.com site. You can then open the 4 extra pipelines from 12 to 16 and overclock that sucker to around 550/565.

Check this card out here: $179 plus shipping and handling and no tax (If you live in Cali) plus it has a $15 Mail in Rebate...
http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merc...Code=M&Product_Code=190533&Category_Code=NA_4


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 13, 2005)

Actually to come to think of it, that GTO card that i've mentioned above is PCI-E which your motherboard doesn't support. You're using AGP right, then you'll have to buy a new motherboard, so forget it. I don't know but i'm telling you it's going to be a waste of time trying to overclock that card. Good Luck!


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2005)

I agree.

I used to have a radeon 9000 with 4pp, 240/240, and overclocking it didn't make the slightest difference. I managed to get it to 300/270 and didn't notice any changes apart from the occasional crash.

it's not worth it m8, there's still a wide selection of video cards for AGP, but it might not be worth spending that kinda money if you're planning to get a new computer in the near future (which will have PCIe instead of AGP)


----------

